# NetBeans 3.6: class-Files Ausgabepfad festlegen



## myFrank (25. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir von NetBeans 3.6 die Arbeit abnehmen lassen, die class-Files meiner Servlets nach dem compilieren in das entsprechende Tomcat-Verzeichnis zu kopieren..

Wie und wo kann ich das Einstellen? 
Gibt es irgendwo ein gutes Tutorial über Netbeans?


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Okt 2004)

Sämtliche Einstellungen werden in NetBeans im Dateimenü unter _Tools - Options_ gemacht.
Um die Ausgabe der fertigen Bytecode-Dateien in ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis umzulenken, klickst Du dann im Optionsdialog auf _Building _ und dann auf _Compiler Types_. Suche Dir nun den von Dir verwendeten Compiler heraus und suche auf der rechten Seite des Fensters dann nach dem Eintrag _Target_.
Hier stellst Du nun das Ausgabe-Verzeichnis für Deine .class-Dateien ein.

Tutorials über NetBeans gibts nicht wie Sand am Meer, aber es gibt einige direkt bei netBeans.org unter Docs & Support. Außerdem habe ich auch schon einige bei Google finden können und die in der IDE integrierte Hilfe ist auch nicht so übel.  :wink:


----------



## myFrank (26. Okt 2004)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Es gibt so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten in NetBeans, da sehe ich manchmal den Wald vor Bäumen nicht.    :shock:


----------



## myFrank (3. Nov 2004)

Die class-Files landen im richtigen Ausgabe-Verzeichnis, aber in der NetBeans-Oberfläche werden die .java-Sourcen als noch nicht compiliert (Minigrafik mit 0101010) angezeigt. Habe in den Optionen rumprobiert. Die einzige Option die mir dazu passend erscheint steht unter Building | Compiler Types | External Compilation | Expert / Output Dir Tag Replace -d. Das funktioniert bei mir nicht, der Compiler bricht mit Fehler ab. Ist wahrscheinlich auch die falsche Option.

Nachfolgend die detailierte Beschreibung für das automatische Umleiten von class-Files in das entsprechende webapps-Verzeichnis:
1. Als erstes muss das Verzeichnis über der Package-Struktur gemountet werden.
2. Dann über Options | Building | Compiler Types | External Compilation | Properties / Target / gemountetes Verzeichnis auswählen.

Wie gesagt das Umleiten funktioniert gut, aber welche Einstellung markiert die Sourcen als compiliert?

Frank


----------

